# Belly Bacon start 1/28/16



## tropics (Jan 28, 2016)

My local Super Market had a nice 3# piece of Belly for $3.69 lb. 













100_3633.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016


















100_3631.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016






Skinned it and it weighed 3 lbs. exactly













100_3634.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016


















100_3636.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016






use 1 1/2 oz. TQ with 3 Table spoons Brown sugar













100_3637.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016






Zip lock bag and now we wait.













100_3638.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016






Thanks for looking should be back in 2 weeks

Richie

Credits Bearcarver  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96761/smoked-bacon-step-by-step-with-qview

Thanks Buddy


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 28, 2016)

Good start Richie, but that's about enough bacon for 1 breakfast!

Ask them if you can buy a whole belly.

Probably can get it cheaper.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Good start Richie, but that's about enough bacon for 1 breakfast!
> 
> Ask them if you can buy a whole belly.
> 
> ...


I;ll have to have you talk to my Doc LOL

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2016)

Good Start Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That's not a bad price for a small piece, but a whole Belly might be cheaper, like Al said.

You can freeze most of it & only eat a little now & then.

Be Back.







Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 28, 2016)

1/2 a belly, 1 belly? Man go big, 4-6 bellies at a time! That's how I roll!


----------



## tropics (Jan 28, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Good Start Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dirtsailor2003 said:


> 1/2 a belly, 1 belly? Man go big, 4-6 bellies at a time! That's how I roll!


This was the largest I have ever seen in that store,I am okay doing small piece now and then.Keeps me out of trouble. 

Richie


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 28, 2016)

.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2016)

Watching this Richie.

I like doing small batches of stuff.  Just makes you smoke more often.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll be watching as well.  Gotta get my hands on some TQ to try a dry cure!  I do love pop's bacon though so it's hard to change


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

Smokin Phil said:


> I'd KILL (a pig) for even a 3lb piece of belly AT ANY PRICE!!!! Belly not to be found here. I actually had a butcher laugh when I asked!!!!! One place had side meat. Asked if I could get it before they sliced it. Emphatic "no". I just don't understand. Same place last year sold butts for $.99/lb on sale.


Phil do you have any Sams club or CosCo? if so ask their butcher.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

c farmer said:


> Watching this Richie.
> 
> I like doing small batches of stuff. Just makes you smoke more often.


I agree its good therapy 

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I'll be watching as well. Gotta get my hands on some TQ to try a dry cure! I do love pop's bacon though so it's hard to change


I had to drive 80 miles round trip to get mine.Here is a store locator link

Richie

http://www.mortonsalt.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 29, 2016)

If you don't mind a little drive they almost always have bellies at the Costco in East Peoria. I just bought one last week for 2.29 a pound


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I'll be watching as well.  Gotta get my hands on some TQ to try a dry cure!  I do love pop's bacon though so it's hard to change



Sounds like you have cure #1, why not use Digging Dog Farms cure calculator and do a dry rub cure? I prefer using cure #1 over TQ.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> worktogthr said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be watching as well. Gotta get my hands on some TQ to try a dry cure! I do love pop's bacon though so it's hard to change
> ...


I agree.... 

If you have a grams scale, dry rubbed belly ~1.4 grams per pound is the max. allowable of cure #1...  mix it with your salt and sugar etc. and uniformly rub it on the belly...   You can adjust the salt and sugar to your personal preference...  I use 2% salt and 1% sugar...  works for me...


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 29, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds like you have cure #1, why not use Digging Dog Farms cure calculator and do a dry rub cure? I prefer using cure #1 over TQ.





DaveOmak said:


> I agree....
> 
> If you have a grams scale, dry rubbed belly ~1.4 grams per pound is the max. allowable of cure #1...  mix it with your salt and sugar etc. and uniformly rub it on the belly...   You can adjust the salt and sugar to your personal preference...  I use 2% salt and 1% sugar...  works for me...


I will definitely try it out.  Actually picked up a scale a few weeks ago on clearance. Any advice on testing its accuracy?  The dry cure is going to have to wait a while because I am stocked up on bacon but in the meantime I can check that my scale is in working order.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

What is the range of the scale...  0- ??.... 0-100 grams... 0-500 grams...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a 0-500 grams scale.... I wish I would have picked up a 0-100 grams... 

American dime weighs...2.3 grams....   nickel weighs....  4.9 grams....   quarter weighs....5.7 grams...  all together weighs 12.9 grams....

Something like this would be great...  they have calibration weights available too...


----------



## disco (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm in for this one too, Richie.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 1, 2016)

Richie, I'm in !


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

25* F this morning the belly is ready,rinsed,soaked, and dried over night.Now I will try to warm the shed with my heat gun,wish me luck.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

Good luck Richie!

It's almost that cold down here, 35 degrees this morning.

I'm freezing!

Al


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm In


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 11, 2016)

tropics said:


> 25* F this morning the belly is ready,rinsed,soaked, and dried over night.Now I will try to warm the shed with my heat gun,wish me luck.
> Richie



Is it done yet? Is it done yet?


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

I've been checking every 30 min. TBS rooling nicely. I turn the MES on to heat for 5 min. shut down when it gets to 70* 

Should be ready to come in around 4 P.M.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2016)

Can't smell anything yet---Be Back!!







Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Can't smell anything yet---Be Back!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the bad thing about being in the UTS

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

Finally it is in, 7hrs TBS smells really good in the down stairs fridge,not much color on this one. Used Apple,Hickory and Cob,going to wait a few days then slice.

Richie

Finally got a Bacon Hook













100_3696.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 11, 2016


















100_3695.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 11, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 11, 2016)

I agree not much color after 7 hours. Maybe you should have let it go a little longer.

Al


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree not much color after 7 hours. Maybe you should have let it go a little longer.
> 
> Al


I'll see how it smells in the morning maybe hit it again,smells pretty good.

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2016)

tropics said:


> I'll see how it smells in the morning maybe hit it again,smells pretty good.
> 
> Richie


Hi Richie,

Since you cold smoked it, you might need more smoking time.

The Step by Step you used was one of my first ones, before I found out that it works better to smoke with smoker temps between 100° and 130°.

When you cold smoke you have to go for a lot more hours to get the same results.

This would have been a better one to follow:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2016)

When you cold smoke, the smoke penetrates the meat better than hot smoking......













meat-smoking-hot.gif



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2015





.. ..













meat-smoking-cold.gif



__ daveomak
__ Oct 18, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 11, 2016)

Nobody was talking about "Hot Smoking".

I was talking about Warm smoking (100° to 130°).

Big Difference. You don't get a "Hardened Surface" at 100° to 130° smoker temp. Ask anyone who uses my method.

And I was helping a member who was using my method.

I repeat---It takes a lot longer to get the same color & flavor with cold smoking, than you get with *WARM *Smoking.

Bear


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yep, cold smoking, I would smoke it 8 hours a day, for at least 3 days. That's why I use Bearcarver's warm smoking method. You can do it in one day.


----------



## tropics (Feb 11, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> When you cold smoke, the smoke penetrates the meat better than hot smoking......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bearcarver said:


> Nobody was talking about "Hot Smoking".
> 
> I was talking about Warm smoking (100° to 130°).
> 
> ...


Guys no need to argue I am going to see what it looks like in the A.M. I was thinking more time in the smoker Thanks for the help will post up what I do

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2016)

I say the best idea is to try 'em both for yourself and see what you think Richie


----------



## daveomak (Feb 11, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nobody was talking about "Hot Smoking".
> 
> I was talking about Warm smoking (100° to 130°).
> 
> ...


My point was the color of smoke on the meat, which I pointed out, when you cold smoke....  The smoke penetrates better and will not be as noticeable on the surface.... it will have penetrated into the meat and not stuck on the surface...

By the looks of Marianski's definitions, you are Hot Smoking....

Marianski:
[h1]Cold Smoking[/h1]
Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days
[h2]Warm Smoking[/h2]
Continuous smoking at 73-104° F (23-40° C), from 4-48 hours depending on the diameter of the meat, humidity 80%, and medium smoke.
[h1]Hot Smoking[/h1]
Hot smoking is the most common method of smoking. Continuous smoking at 105-140° F (41-60° C), 0.5-2 hours


----------



## tropics (Feb 12, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> I say the best idea is to try 'em both for yourself and see what you think Richie


Kevin I just checked the Bacon as soon as I opened the fridge.I knew it would not be getting smoked again,beautiful aroma,color improved a little.Also it is 17* F this morning.

Thanks guys for all the input I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Feb 12, 2016)

See when I double smoke sausages and such, its because I smoke it, then cook it in the roaster which washes off a little bit of that great smoke. So I decided to try a second smoke to re-coop what I deemed lost and it worked too good.

Again, you did a great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 12, 2016)

tropics said:


> Guys no need to argue I am going to see what it looks like in the A.M. I was thinking more time in the smoker Thanks for the help will post up what I do
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,

No argument here, but since my smoking method has come into question, I should remove the confusion on my opinions & smoking methods of smoking Bacon:

#1   On Belly Bacon I generally use "Warm Smoke", between 100° and 130° for between 8 and 10 hours, or until my AMNPS runs out of Pellets.

#2   When I used to "Cold Smoke", below 100° it would take at least twice that long to get the same color & flavor as Warm Smoking, because Warm, Dry Bacon takes smoke better than Cold & Clammy Bacon does.

#3   I never "Hot Smoke" my Bellies, from 140° to 220° or higher, but I do that to my BBB & CB, because I take their IT to at least 145°, which obviously takes more heat.

#4   If you want to "Hot Smoke" your Belly Bacon, I would recommend warm smoking it for several hours to get good color & smoke on it before finishing it to 145° IT by jacking the heat up to a "Hot Smoke". This is what I do with my BBB and CB.

Hijack Over----Now Bring on the Pics of your Bacon, Richie!!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2016)

Had to try a slice,it is good not salty not to sweet













100_3702.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 13, 2016


















100_3703.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 13, 2016






Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## daveomak (Feb 13, 2016)

Very nice looking bacon....


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks great Richie!  My shoprite carried bellies too but always in small pieces like that.  I have so much still in my freezer from my last batch but I'm still aways tempted to buy them! Points!!


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Very nice looking bacon....


Thanks Dave going to try letting it stay in the fridge a few more days, then see the difference

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Looks great Richie! My shoprite carried bellies too but always in small pieces like that. I have so much still in my freezer from my last batch but I'm still aways tempted to buy them! Points!!


Chris I have to admit this stuff is addictive,buying things you have plenty of.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2016)

Oh Yeah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those thick slices in the pan are killing me!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









It'll get even better in a couple days!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Richie!!------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## foamheart (Feb 13, 2016)

That's beautiful Richie! Those slices made my mouth water..... That's a whole meal. I guess you'll have to share with your bride....LOL

If it only tastes half as good as it looks, well, you better package it up quick so you'll have some later! ROFLAMO!

Damn That is Pretty!


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John they are wide Not really thick maybe a 1/16" maybe when I get ready to slice I'll use the machine Thanks for the point,I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2016)

Foamheart said:


> That's beautiful Richie! Those slices made my mouth water..... That's a whole meal. I guess you'll have to share with your bride....LOL
> 
> If it only tastes half as good as it looks, well, you better package it up quick so you'll have some later! ROFLAMO!
> 
> Damn That is Pretty!


Kevin Thanks I am letting it age for a few more days,seeing everyone seems to agree on that.Wife was the one who didn't want to wait a few days.Thanks for the point,I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Feb 18, 2016)

7 days of rest and I sliced it today,did not freeze seems the aging tightened the out side enough,Thanks for the tips guys

Richie













100_3714.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 18, 2016


















100_3715.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 18, 2016






bagged for meals













100_3716.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 18, 2016






ends for some good ole Baked Beans













100_3718.JPG



__ tropics
__ Feb 18, 2016






Richie


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks great Richie!!! I gotta start eating some of the bacon in my freezer so I can make more haha


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks great Richie! The last bacon I made was our best ever. The longer rest after the cure before the smoke, and the longer rest after smoking is what I attribute it too. Good stuff!


----------



## whistech (Feb 18, 2016)

Richie, that bacon looks delicious.    I am going to give bacon a try pretty soon, but it will be pork butt bacon since I don't want to spend the money on a pork belly and screw it up on the first try.


----------



## tropics (Feb 19, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Looks great Richie!!! I gotta start eating some of the bacon in my freezer so I can make more haha





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Richie! The last bacon I made was our best ever. The longer rest after the cure before the smoke, and the longer rest after smoking is what I attribute it too. Good stuff!


It is a shame today is fri. no meat for us,Thanks 

Richie


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2016)

Pork Bellies around here are just to dog gone high.  I do love Bacon and yours looks Fantastic

Great job







Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2016)

gary s said:


> Pork Bellies around here are just to dog gone high.  I do love Bacon and yours looks Fantastic
> 
> Great job
> 
> ...


This was the first nice looking piece that store ever had,seen some earlier today a few more bones I would have called them ribs.Thanks again for the point and nice words.

Richie


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 23, 2016)

Richie
 

Awesome looking bacon and great post. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you can relax and enjoy.

Larry


----------

